# Cisco Pix 501 configuration - adding a new IP address



## noivceWinner (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi,

I had an existing Cisco Pix 501 but I do not know how to add a particular IP address to the router - to allow it to access the network - and I wish to confirm if the following commands are all that I need.

Source IP: 97.158.253.26
Destination IP: 192.168.1.100
Protocol Type: TCP & UDP
Port Number: 80

access-list inbound permit tcp any host 97.158.253.26 eq www
access-list inbound permit tcp any host 97.158.253.26 eq 53 
access-list inbound permit udp any host 97.158.253.26 eq 53
access-group inbound in interface outside
static (inside,outside) 97.158.253.26 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.255 0 0 

Would greatly appreciate if someone will enlighten me.

Thanks.


noviceWinner


----------

